# Header Paint



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

So I have a new set of Hooker headers. Painted regular black. I want to treat them with some kind of paint to reduce heat. My question - do I need to strip off the existing pain black paint and then apply the hi-temp rattle can paint? or can I just spray hi temp paint over the existing? 

And on another note - does the rattle can work? I was also looking at Jet-Coat, but have no idea what that would cost, and looks like i have to send headers to them. 

thoughts welcome. ty.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Outside of some type of coating, I've had little luck on not having paint burn off of headers. If I was doing the job, I'd blast the factory black off the new headers, leaving a rough surface for the paint to adhere. Then I'd buy good quality high heat paint and put a very thin coat on, wait a day or two, and put another thin coat on, let dry a day or two and repeat process until I got the coverage I was after.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

First question is, if you plan on keeping the car and seriously want to reduce the under hood temps, go Jet Hot. Highly recommend Jet Hot. I Paid $500 a few months ago for them to remove the factory ceramic coating on my Hookers and do their thing. I dropped in person to the Burlington NC site. 3 weeks later they were delivered to door for another $100.

Now for results.. my Hookers with factory Ceramic coat ran between 300-350 degrees on pipes about 2-3 inches from the Head. These Jet Hots now run 180-195 about 2-3 inches from the Head. Roughly the same temp as engine. Awesome job they did with a lifetime warranty. Pics attached.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Those are beautiful and a real nice temp reduction!


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

HiVolts said:


> First question is, if you plan on keeping the car and seriously want to reduce the under hood temps, go Jet Hot. Highly recommend Jet Hot. I Paid $500 a few months ago for them to remove the factory ceramic coating on my Hookers and do their thing. I dropped in person to the Burlington NC site. 3 weeks later they were delivered to door for another $100.
> 
> Now for results.. my Hookers with factory Ceramic coat ran between 300-350 degrees on pipes about 2-3 inches from the Head. These Jet Hots now run 180-195 about 2-3 inches from the Head. Roughly the same temp as engine. Awesome job they did with a lifetime warranty. Pics attached.
> 
> ...


that sir is one fine car. impressive temperature drop.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

MidnightAuto said:


> So I have a new set of Hooker headers. Painted regular black. I want to treat them with some kind of paint to reduce heat. My question - do I need to strip off the existing pain black paint and then apply the hi-temp rattle can paint? or can I just spray hi temp paint over the existing?
> 
> And on another note - does the rattle can work? I was also looking at Jet-Coat, but have no idea what that would cost, and looks like i have to send headers to them.
> 
> thoughts welcome. ty.


the hookers i got it said the paint on them was temporary. i am gonna strip that off and repaint with a good high temp paint. the jet hot coating is probably a better idea, but i like doing things myself.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Appreciate feedback. Jet hot and that chevelle look great. Amazing heat reduction too. That is not an insignificant sum, will have to think about it. If there was something similar in ny metro area I might consider, bit a couple hundred bucks up and back wont happen for me based on principle. ☺

I suppose another reason the jet hot process works great is that the headers are probably dipped- so the inside is coated as well.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

MidnightAuto said:


> Appreciate feedback. Jet hot and that chevelle look great. Amazing heat reduction too. That is not an insignificant sum, will have to think about it. If there was something similar in ny metro area I might consider, bit a couple hundred bucks up and back wont happen for me based on principle. ☺
> 
> I suppose another reason the jet hot process works great is that the headers are probably dipped- so the inside is coated as well.



Thanks, yes they said dipped. Had to change my Oil Pan due to a crack. Figured what the heck, while engine is out get the Headers done right.. 

Couple more pics, 454 with Tremec 5. Old Header coating picture included.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Most definitely blast off the temporary header paint. Anything applied over it wouldn’t stand a chance because whatever topcoat you apply is clinging to something that is designed to burn off. 

And Ooooooo those Jet Hot finishes are pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got Jet Hot's next level up 'extreme' coating on my headers, and it's very tough. Their extreme finish is very rough, like really coarse sandpaper
(so it's not available in a "chrome-like" finish). I had mine done in a blue color that compliments the lovely Pontiac Silver Blue Metallic quite nicely. 











.

Bear


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> I've got Jet Hot's next level up 'extreme' coating on my headers, and it's very tough. Their extreme finish is very rough, like really coarse sandpaper
> (so it's not available in a "chrome-like" finish). I had mine done in a blue color that compliments the lovely Pontiac Silver Blue Metallic quite nicely.
> 
> Love those Blue Metallic Headers! Love me some Pontiac too.. Yes Jet Hot has plenty of different coating/color options.
> ...


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Be prepared that the temporary coating is very difficult to remove. It is a softer paint that is barely cured. I used a combination wire wheel and then finished the job in a blast cabinet. A pair of shorty headers took me a few hours to remove all of the paint.

I finished mine using VHT header paint. After 1 season, they still look good. I did mine in white for that old school look. @Baaad65 gave me a hard time about that choice. Spots on the valve cover were from a popped heater hose and have been cleaned up since, same with the messy plug wires.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

I've installed probably two dozen sets of Dougs with the coating. Not bad, but they tend to show rust in the seams after awhile and the coating only extends a few inches inside the header. Have a friend that had Jet Hot coat his headers over a dozen years ago and they still look like they were just done. Absolutely no comparison between production line manufacturer's coating and Jet Hot.

Also haven't seen a painted coating from a manufacturer that didn't oxidize and flake off fairly quickly. If I go for the economy painted header then I media blast off their paint and go with an Eastwood header paint.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I had no confidence about painting my headers. After test fitting my new headers, I shipped them to Jet Hot. Very glad I did. I believe these headers will out last me now. Wife thinks they lost a bit of their shine, but I am happy with them. This is a driver, not a show car. If I remember correctly, Jet Hot policy is to redcoat if you are not satisfied. Be sure to read their current policy if you go this route.


----------



## Machinest-guy (Jul 19, 2019)

I like using a company called "Swain Technologys" They invented ceramic coatings quite a few years ago and have what I feel is the most effective coating available for metal parts. This coating is white, applied as a sprayed plasma, and can be subsequently painted over in any heat resistant color you want. The coating is called "White Lightening" and cannot be removed once applied except by grinding - and it takes a lot of grinding to even scratch it. I started using it about 15 years ago and those parts look and clean up to "as new" every time I spray them off. The coating is not effected by any solvent, chemical, or product I've come across. I've measured temperature drops of 300 degrees F in engine compartments. And similar drops or more on header tubes. Measuring with a spot gun really doesn't measure how effective this coating is because it limits flow of heat, so if there is even a modest air current to carry the surface heat off a header tube it will be hot to the touch but likely won't burn your skin in momentary contact situations. Like spark plug changes. Shown here is an entire exhaust system coated with White Lightening on a car I'm getting ready for race track use. The combination of exhaust coating and gold foil on an air box which isn't in the photo allows these Webber carbs to generally run below the dew point of water and far below the boiling point of fuel even in hot hard running events.

Most recently I had my entire exhaust system coated for my GTO from the Ram Air manifolds to the exhaust pipe tips. When running multiple carb set ups reducing heat in the air box or air cleaner is critical to smooth running. And reducing in car temper-a-tunes makes for a far better ride. Good luck selecting a product. Ladd


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Looks nice. That swain tech is not that far from me I think….


----------

